# Need Help for Home Theatre Design Idea



## zanetodd (Jan 12, 2015)

:scratch:Hello Guys 

I am curious to know if there is any online resource availabe in the web where i can find a collection of high quality home theatre image.I feel that this will help me to decide how to decorate my drawing room.


Thanks in advance


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Welcome to the SHACK... Glad you joined. The only place i know of is to check our completed Home Theater Picture thread or try Google image search.


----------



## zanetodd (Jan 12, 2015)

Thanks a lot


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

You might find this site interesting..

http://www.soundandvision.com/category/home-movie-theaters


----------



## zanetodd (Jan 12, 2015)

Thanks prof for the reply.
soundandvision site has some awesome images.However, after doing hours of research in google I finally found a list of of 5 website with high quality home theatre image.its in a recent blog post of antennagoldcoast.blogspot.com.au site.i find it really helpful and it saves a lot of my time.i am sure anybody who is looking for a larger collection of high quality home theatre image will be very excited after reading this blog.


Cheers !


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

There's a section of this forum dedicated to members showing off their own system. 

It's "Home Theater Room Photos" in the Home Theater Installation section. 

You get the added bonus of being able to ask the members questions!


----------



## zanetodd (Jan 12, 2015)

Thanks for the information rab...


----------



## Serenity Now (Mar 28, 2014)

Home theaters design site http://www.houzz.com/home-theater From a functional point of view some of these are for looks only. When it asks you to sign up after a pew pages of looking, just click back to return to the last page on your browser toolbar, then forward. Then it shouldnt bug you anymore. :T Pretty awesome site for a collection of professional designed room ideas. Thousands of high quality photos.


----------



## zanetodd (Jan 12, 2015)

well said Serenity Now...


----------

